# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Obitelj nam je "malo" glasna

## mimi 25

Ili......kod nas vecinom netko place / vristi / svadja se / njurga....
I to je izrazeno u zadnje vrijeme, otkad se Lady prikljucila ovim drazesnim, gore navedenim aktivnostima.
Stariji stalno nesto pili oko mladjega, a on je stekao naviku da se brani vriskom.....pa vristi.
Lady ga je, naravno, pocela oponasati, pa je i ona pocela za svaku vristati. Pa kad svi vriste, onda i stariji, onako, bez razloga.
Razloga za svadju im ne fali ( mislim da ne trebam nabrajati koje to sitnice s nase, odrasle perspektive mogu biti) i tako se kod nas cijeli dan netko dere.
Naravno, MM i ja to pokusavamo ublaziti, pa ne ide, pa i mi ponekad povisimo ton.
Pa sam sad primjetila da smo poceli opcenito glasnije pricati, u drustvu, kada i nema potrebe za tim.
Sve je nekako glasnije......stalno!
I ustvari, ova tema je zato jer se pitam jesmo li mi jedina glasna obitelj?
A i pokoji savjet / iskustvo kako smenjiti decibele u svakodnevnici bi dobrodosao  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Pojacas muziku ili tv -djeca se manje cuju.
Posaljes jedno , dvoje ili sve  :Smile:  baki i djedu da bi mogla uzivati u tisini.
pomiris se sa bukom i tjesis da ces za cc 20 godina cuti pticice kako pjevaju jutrima u vrtu.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Morala sam pročitati. .. privukao me naslov....vrlo slična situacija i kod nas....ali ja sam primjetila da ovo sa TV ili muzikom ne pali.... onda pokušavaju nadglasati sve zvukove, pa i ove najmanje deralice.... živi kaos.... ja ponekad zatvaram prozore, sve me sram kako smo glasni.....

----------


## In love

Ja jako cijenim tišinu odkako imamo troje klinaca. Jer je neprecjenljiva i jako rijetka.

----------


## trampolina

Ovakvi su moji bili prije dvije-tri godine.

Na sreću, rečenica "malo tiše, ne razumijem te" pomalo se hvata. 

Ali ne možeš to objasniti ddvogodišnjaku, pa su mi igre šaptanja bile jedne od najdražih u tom periodu.

----------


## mimi 25

Aaaaa, klin se klinom izbija  :Grin: 
Posaljem ih ja, ponekad, ali onda ne uzivam u tisini nego cistim  :cupakosu: 
A pomiriti se s bukom....hm....jos ne mogu.....mozda s vremenom....kada pocupam svu ovu kosu gore od muke.

----------


## Carmina406

I mi smo glasni...jako. Srića da su nam i susjedi takvi pa se nitko ne buni  :Grin:  Tišina..neprocijenjiva je. Na moju žalost i na poslu su svi glasni pa uživam u tišini kad svi pozaspu,a to je jako kasno. Tv..bolje da je ugašen inače je još gore. Od svega mi je još najzanimljivije kad mm pokušava nešto čuti na Tv-u..moš mislit...ja ni ne pokušavam

----------


## gita75

Doma ih još nekako podnosim, ali kad se nađemo u autu na putu od 500 km... Prijetim da ću ih ostavit na odmorištu. Imamo i titulu najgoreg putnika, ove godine je pripala srednjoj.

----------


## sirius

> Doma ih još nekako podnosim, ali kad se nađemo u autu na putu od 500 km... Prijetim da ću ih ostavit na odmorištu. Imamo i titulu najgoreg putnika, ove godine je pripala srednjoj.


Tu onda pali strategija br. 1 : pojacas muziku ili stavis slusalice.  :Smile: 
ili strategija 2: ostavis ih baki i djedu i vozis se sama ( na more npr.)
hehehe

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja imam doma ljutog vrištavca i gunđalo.Mali je nezaustavljiv, nemoguće mu je objasniti (2 godine). Najveći problem sam ipak ja, nesvesno se nadglasavam s njim. To je postalo navika sam sad stalno glasna pogotovo se derem na telefon.

----------


## sirius

Ili ako idete na dalji put das svima sirup protiv mucnine. Uspavljuje. Pa spavaju i sute.  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Ah, blažene dramine, to je moj spas. Malo mi bed drogirat djecu, ali sila boga ne moli. 
Odkad se pojavio Lizi se vozi, još ga jedu i dobrovoljno. Sjedi u auto, podijeli lizije i za pol sata mir i tišina.

----------


## gita75

Ali to ne pali ak se vozimo na jednodnevni izlet... Mislim, kaj će mi zombiji na izletu.

----------


## sirius

> Ali to ne pali ak se vozimo na jednodnevni izlet... Mislim, kaj će mi zombiji na izletu.


Pa da uzivas u miru i tisini sa muzem , dok djeca spavaju u autu? :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Zabavna mi je tema pa se salim.
moji nikad ne piju nista protiv mucnine jer im nije muka.
ali se ja sjecam svog maturalca s autobusom u spanjolsku. Meni je mucno , pa sam pila tablete. To me toliko oborilo da nisam mogla izaci iz busa da vidim Monaco. Uglavnom , put je prosao u gustoj magli, i mojoj tisini.  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

Haha, nije loša ideja  :Smile: !
Ipak nisam tolika nemajka kad se ovog nisam sjetila (ako zanemarimo lizije).

----------


## migulica

A moji... :worldcup: su prvaci u urlikanju.
Starija obično zakuha situaciju pa krene vriska, ili se blizanci razračunavaju i urlaju , a Kora ih pokušava nadglasati. Ili kad pjevaju npr u autu, obavezno onaj koji nije uključen u pjevanje ispušta neki visokoiritantan zvuk za bar nekoliko decibela jači od originalnih pjevača.
A tek u šoping centrima kad odbijemo kupiti kager/kamion/traktor/viličar/kajtijaznamšto Viktoru... Pa kad krene urlikati....
užas, čisti užas.
Radila sam s djecom i znam da mogu biti glasni, ali ovi moji ko da su iz kakavog zvjerinjaka ispali.

----------


## martinaP

> Ili ako idete na dalji put das svima sirup protiv mucnine. Uspavljuje. Pa spavaju i sute.


Ove godine mi nije upalilo, a dobili su skoro dozu i pol svaki. I nisu se ugasili 550 km  :cupakosu:

----------


## umiljata

> Doma ih još nekako podnosim, ali kad se nađemo u autu na putu od 500 km... Prijetim da ću ih ostavit na odmorištu. Imamo i titulu najgoreg putnika, ove godine je pripala srednjoj.


moje srećom nisu vrištalice (iako se naravno znaju posvađat ko najveće piljarice i tada je deračina nesnosna), ali su u autu znale biti naporne jer im je bilo dosadno, pa su svakih par kilometara ispitivale: jesmo izašle iz Zagreba, kad ćemo doći, kolko još imaaaaaaa.....
od kad smo im kupili one male televizorčiće za auto, gušt i milina je vozit se s njima: upalimo crtić i ne čujemo ih do krajnje destinacije.

----------


## Zuska

Nisam shvatila ovo sa sirupima i tabletama. To dajete djeci kojoj je stvarno zlo ili ih stvarno umirujete na takav način???
Što se tiče ekrana u autu, ja sam old school. Možda jednom posustanem, ali alergična sam na gledanje ekrana kod djece općenito, pa tako i u vožnji.

No, s druge strane, imam doma beštiju koja je u AS redovito urlikala do 2 godine, a sad izmjenjuje raspoloženja, od pjevanja i ispitivanja, preko gunđanja, cendranja i urlanja, do pilanja u mozak s pišanjem, padanjem kroksica i sl. Nema sekunde da ne ispusti neki zvuk, rjeđe neiritantan. 
Svaka vožnja je ispilavanje živaca, trening za marince. Kad smo je vozili iz rodilišta, morali sam nekoliko puta stajati sa strane da je podojim i umirim, nije nam bilo jasno je li inače vožnja takva drama bebama ili našu nešto jako i neizdrživo boli pa vrišti iz petnih žila... Eh, da sam tada znala što nas čeka u vožnjama...

----------


## sirius

Zuska, ima vremana da promjenis misljenje .  :Wink:

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska, ima vremana da promjenis misljenje .


oko čega?

----------


## umiljata

oko televizora u autu  :Razz:

----------


## Mojca

> Ili ako idete na dalji put das svima sirup protiv mucnine. Uspavljuje. Pa spavaju i sute.


Koja dobra ideja! 
Dobila sam slom živaca od samo jedne na stražnjem sjedalu... mama, ja bi... ja bi... mama... mama... 
Koji klinac nikad ne zove tatu?! 

Lizi se vozi, ha?
Juhu! Sljedeći put se vozimo u miru.... 

(Još da sve ovo provedem u djelo...)

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moje su dugačak put (700 km) prethodnih godina lakše i tiše podnijele nego ove godine kraće relacije (170 - 300 km). Tajna je u tome da smo na dugačak put krenuli u vrijeme kad bi one i inače zaspale pa je satima bio mir. Ove godine smo nadobudno pomislili da će bez problema izdržati vožnju u trajanju 2-3 sata i gadno se prevarili. Ipak, grupno recitiranje Ježeve kućice (svatko zna dio), igre riječima ili traženje zanimljivosti uz cestu pomaže - barem malo.

----------


## Deaedi

Uh... Kod nas je mali zlocko pravi cendravac... Blazeni Iphone i igrice  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

:Yes: 


> oko televizora u autu

----------


## Zuska

hm, sumnjam, baš imam averziju da mi dijete bulji u ekran bilo koje vrste, ali neću više nikad govoriti nikad jer sam se dvaput opekla  :Smile:  

S druge strane, teško mi je sudjelovati u ovoj diskusiji jer ne znam kad mislite ozbiljno, a kad se šalite.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa prvo nemoj razmisljati da bulji u ekran, nego da razvija finu motoriku i koordinaciju igranjem igrica.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Pa prvo nemoj razmisljati da bulji u ekran, nego da razvija finu motoriku i koordinaciju igranjem igrica.


Ili jos da uci i stani jezik, ako pustis nesto sto nije na hrvatskom. 
Edukacija cista.  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Moje su dugačak put (700 km) prethodnih godina lakše i tiše podnijele nego ove godine kraće relacije (170 - 300 km). Tajna je u tome da smo na dugačak put krenuli u vrijeme kad bi one i inače zaspale pa je satima bio mir. Ove godine smo nadobudno pomislili da će bez problema izdržati vožnju u trajanju 2-3 sata i gadno se prevarili. Ipak, grupno recitiranje Ježeve kućice (svatko zna dio), igre riječima ili traženje zanimljivosti uz cestu pomaže - barem malo.



Najgora su ta putovanja oko 3h. Nisu kratka da im ne dosadi, a ni dugacka da se umore i spavaju.Moji vise i ne spavaju po danu, a po noci MM ni ja ne volimo voziti. Tako da smo osudjeni na cendranje i prigovaranje, vise manje cijelo vrijeme. Ni crtic u autu nije pomogao, jer su se radi dobne razlike svadili oko izbora crtica.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ili jos da uci i stani jezik, ako pustis nesto sto nije na hrvatskom. 
> Edukacija cista.


Naravno!

Moj 3.5 godisnjak igra Angry birds go bolje od svih, me znam da li da se ponosim ili brinem!

----------


## Mojca

Ni ja ne znam da li da se ponosim ili brinem jer mi dijete ne pozna ni jedan lik osim Pika, Peppe i Traktora Toma. 
Je, pozna... Pipi dugu čarapu. Drugo ništa...

----------


## Ginger

> Ah, blažene dramine, to je moj spas. Malo mi bed drogirat djecu, ali sila boga ne moli. 
> Odkad se pojavio Lizi se vozi, još ga jedu i dobrovoljno. Sjedi u auto, podijeli lizije i za pol sata mir i tišina.


 :Shock: 
di se to kupi  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> di se to kupi


U svakoj ljekarni , stoji na pultu.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Inace , dramine su antihistaminik http://www.jgl.hr/hr/proizvodi/bezre...brand%20holder
a taj lizi je placebo.  :Smile: 
u sebi ima samo ekstrakte metvice i dumbira.

----------


## gita75

Ne znam jel placebo, ali moja od 8 godina je fakat zaspala sat vremena nakon 1,5 lizija. Polovicu je polizao najmanji. Nisam mu se usudila dat cijelu jer piše doziranje za djecu od 4-10 godina, a on ima 2. I on je zaspao za pol sata i prespavao 4 sata. Inače joj je muka u autu pa ja uvijek na putu imam po dva lizija i dramine u torbi.
Dramine su za zlu ne trebalo (svi smo bljuvači) ili za mm kad ide pecat na čamcu.

----------


## gita75

Dajem im dramine jer im je zlo, samo imaju praktične nuspojave.
Ekrani me ne smetaju, kaj se mene tiče mogu buljit u njih cijelim putem, ali to pogoršava mučninu.
Igre riječima-probali, ali zbog velike dobne razlike potomaka nije primjenjivo.

----------


## mimi 25

Oooo, znaci ima nas jos glasnih. 
Ja sam stvarno mislila da s nama nesto ne stima jer kamo god idemo imam osjecaj da samo moji njurgaju.
Ustvari, doma su najglasniji, to je stvarno trening zivaca.
Kada smo negdje su ok, nekad vise, nekad manje, ali ne mogu se pozaliti (zato smo i cesto izvan kuce)
 A za auto se stvarno ne mogu pozaliti......mozda zato jer smo od pocetka puno u  autu, upravo iz tog razloga jer je doma drama pa se cesto vozimo da nekamo stignemo. Mozda su se navikli na sjedalice i voznju.

Ustvari, generalno sam primjetila da kada sam ja doma opustena, onda su i oni bolji. Ali, dok ja imam vise posla nego uobicajeno, ili mi nesto neplanirano iskrsne, kao da osjete moju nervozu pa i oni svi postanu svadljivi. A ja nervozna pa mi vise smeta i tako.......zacarani krug.
Mozda da ja uzmem tu tableticu protiv mucnina, ako stvarno tako djeluje, onako za po doma.......pa ako mene smiri ce se smiriti i djeca......a i ako se ne smire ce mi biti svejedno.....  :Raspa:

----------


## Carmina406

Ja bez dramina ne idem ako će put trajati preko 1.5h inače mi se želudac preseli u nos. Otkad znam za sebe ne podnosim vožnju..nikakvu. I bez dramina prolazim užas. A naputovala sam se i vidjela "svita" i na draminama  :Wink:  Al djeci mi nije mučnina već grintaju..t.j jedno grinta,plače,vrišti u autu i gori je od 100 mučnina i svaka vožnja dulja od 15min traži da se pripremim psihički. Al proći će to,a i moje traume također,nadam se. Ha ha

----------


## cipelica

'Mozda da ja uzmem tu tableticu protiv mucnina, ako stvarno tako djeluje, onako za po doma.......pa ako mene smiri ce se smiriti i djeca......a i ako se ne smire ce mi biti svejedno..... '  
ha,ha..ovo je pogodak u srž. naljepit ću na frižider. samo nisam sigurna jel zezancija ili duboka mudrost

----------


## palčica

Samo bih komentirala - Zuska, uh, ja sam rodila mušku verziju tvoje cure. Još je sve bolje sa vremenom, ali nekad sam se htjela u vožnji izbaciti iz auta. Dođe mi i danas, ali rjeđe. Nekad od ptsp-a zadržavam dah i kad se ne vozi samnom u autu. Također zna samo za Pepu i Poštara Peta. I za to se grizemo. 
Nama se najbolje pokazalo da mm i ja pjevamo neke svoje pjesme ili pričamo pa on sluša u čudu ili zgražanju - ne znam. Zabavljanje ne pali, kuži nas.

----------


## zekana

Ja i s jednom bombicom šetajući mislim da smo najglasnije u cijelom gradu. Bože, što su svi fini oko nasssssss.... hehe! Nije da urlam za njom nemilice, ali ne sputavam ju radi ljudi. Grad nema igralište pa smo uglavnom na šetalištu gdje je kafić na kafiću ili na vrh šetališta gdje smo ponekada kad nema horde pasa ili djece na brzim biciklićima ili djece s nabijanjem lopte "čuvaj glavu". I tako moja cura trčkara radosno, maše svima i viče "Taoooo!" (ćao!), gleda po kafićima gdje sjede roditelji s djecom, tete u šarenim haljinama, bilo tko s ključevima i onda stane i viče, priča im na svom kineskom. Svi ju gledaju, vjerujem da ju svi tako nasmijanu i vole, tj. da nitko ne zamjera tom buljenju i smješkanju i vriskanju pa čak ni histeričnom plakanju ako joj netko ode, a ona nije željela da ode, hehe! No definitivno se uvijek čujemo. Ja joj pričam, priča ona meni, priča ona drugima, plače u kolicima ako mora imalo biti u njima. 

MM ne voli da "odvlači pažnju" i samo gleda da ju odveze što dalje od ljudi. Meni je to glupo. Nije da ona ide nekome sjesti pod noge ili da ju pustim da nekome dosađuje. To što se ona u svom geganju obrati nekome sa smješkom ili nekom svojom slatkom gestom, to nije smetnja. Bar normalnom čovjeku ne bi trebala biti- po meni.

No, svi smo mi različiti! Ide mama s bebom od 9 mjeseci u kolicima i ona radosno vrisne, ma srce da ti se istopi kad čuješ takav zvuk. A ona će njoj iste sekunde ljutito: "Šššššššš! Tišina!" Ja takva ne bih mogla biti nikada. Mislim da djeca ne smetaju normalnim ljudima (sve u granicama normale, naravno!). A i ja ne šizim kad pijandure naruše divno popodne kafenisanja u kafiću sa svojom dernjavom, kad polumahniti starac sjedne kraj jedinog kraja zelenila u gradu s megafonom i pila o politici i nenormalnim stvarima, kad djeca vrište pod prozorom. Sve je to dio svakodnevice. Svi smo mi ponekad bučni, osim pojedinaca koji viču ššššššš! na sve! hehe!

----------


## cipelica

nije to tako jednostavno. dug je put od bebe koja slobodno i glasno izražava svoje želje i potrebe do odraslog čovjeka koji u zajednici ipak treba kontrolirati svoje ponašanje a da ne zanemaruje svoje potrebe. pretjerana kontrola i pretjerana opuštenost su lice i naličje pretjerivanja.
koji je put dobar za dijete? što to znači za konkretno dijete s dvije, tri , pet, deset, petnaest godina? 
svatko od nas ima drugi odgovor. rezultat ćemo vidjeti za 10,20, 30 godina i vjerojatno nećemo moći povezati uzroke i posljedce.
tak da... ne, ne znam ja to sa sigurnošću, samo nagađam od situacije do situacije sukladno sa onim što ja jesam. mm je drugačiji i njegove procjene su drugačije.

----------


## jelena.O

iz sveg pročitanog počet ću kuhati čaj od đumbira i metvice

----------


## ZO

i mi spadamo u grupu glasnih
doma još kako tako, ne čuje se barem van
a na moru - užasno me bilo sram, stalno smo bili na terasi i uvijek nas se čulo....
imala sam osjećaj da smo mi jedini takvi jer smo se satima šetali, nikad nisam čula dreku iz neke kuće, stvarno nisam....a mi non stop
moj dvojac od 4 godine ne može ništa nadglasati, a nova fora je urlanje iz petnih žila kad im ja nešto zabranim ili prekidam njihovu svađu

----------


## majola

i mi ovdje pripadamo, najglasniji u ulici, sramote me vise, a nikako da se stisamo

----------


## zasad skulirana

a ja otvorila temu misleci da se radi o obitelji a ne samo djeci...trebali bi preimenovat temu u -djeca su mi malo glasna...

meni je veci problem svekar i MM,dijete je naravno to pokupilo na cacu...
svekar izadje ujutro ispred kuce u 6 i po i dere se na mob (tako inace prica) da ga pola ulice cuje....
kad mi MM hoda kroz kucu (ljeti je uvijek bos) to zvuci ko da je potres 5 po Richteru, i jos vratima mlati.... :cupakosu: 

mala je srecom sramezljiva u drustvu pa se zasada dere samo po kuci,a ja stalno opominjem da se vratima ne lupa,da se prova hodat i govorit malo tise...ahhh....

----------


## uporna

Hm u našoj kući se uglavnom mene čuje kad se derem (pospuste živci i ne mogu se skontrolirati ponekad). Djeca su djeca, mali priča glasno (i sveki priča glasno) mala je uglavnom dobre volje a kad nije svi ju čuju i kaj sad. To su djeca. Živimo u kući ljeti smo vani i svi nas čuju. Čuli smo i mi druge dok su klinci bili mali. Sad čujemo pese našeg i susjedova 2 kad krenu zavijati, kosilice (susjed uvjek kosi u 3 popodne ali uvjek). Za deset godina valjda će se smiriti.

Ja imam problem sa mlađom i vožnjom jer ako je njeno vrijeme spavanja i ona ne zaspi krene urlanje do situacije da poljubičasti, zaceni se i ne diše, zbljuje se i pogodite što jedino pali (sram me reći ali eto 2 puta smo morali gospodičnu izvaditi iz sjedalice u krilo i ona se doslovno ugasi). Alergična sam na ne korištenje AS pa ispada da naš život prestaje u 19 h kad mala mora biti doma da se ne događaju gore navedene situacije ili da je ostavljamo baki ali to mi je baš zadnja opcija.
A sinek u autu 1001 pitanje. Kad zaspe onda uspijemo popričati.

----------


## mimi 25

Pa da, to sam bila i napisala. Mi povisimo ton da ih utisamo (ne pali), pa nam je cijela obitelj glasna. Osim psa, on vise skoro ni ne laje.....mozda misli da smo svi ludi.
I jos nesto, doma nesvjesno i ja i mm pricamo povisenim tonom od naseg uobicajenog, valjda zato jer je buka, pa kad se najdemo u drustvu odraslih shvatim da i onda, po navici, pricam glasno. A nisam bila takva.....
Ili su se mozda svi drugi naglo stisali  :Smile: 
A danas nam jos i pikamer radi oko kuce.
Paaaaaarty!!!!!!!!

----------


## vertex

> a ja otvorila temu misleci da se radi o obitelji a ne samo djeci...trebali bi preimenovat temu u -djeca su mi malo glasna...


skulirana, šta ti, pobogu, znači ova rečenica?

----------


## zasad skulirana

kako sto znaci,sad me hvatas doslovno a vidi se na sto mislim citajuci sve postove...
naravno da su djeca obitelj/dio nje ali ja sam mislila na CIJELU obitelj (dakle,mama,tata,nonici,ono ekipa glasnih),dakle gdje su i odrasli prije dolaska djece bili sami po sebi bucni!
vidis da 90% pise o tome da su im djeca glasna a ne i oni!

----------


## Deaedi

Pa na koliko tema naslovi su promašeni, posebno kad rasprava ode u sasvim desetom smjeru, da se i zaboravi koji je bio prvi post. Ovdje se tema ipak donekle prati.

----------


## llella

i mi smo užasno glasni... sveki je jedan dan rekla da nek zatvorimo prozor jer se ljudi na cesti okreću..
najmanja je najglasnija, kad ta vikne prozori pucaju, ona ne zna plakati, nego vrišti...
a ove dvije starije se stalno natežu i vrište jedna na drugu, pa ja i mm izgubimo živce pa i mi vičemo
joj, u životi nisam mislila da mogu proizvesti ovakav glas kakvim se ponekad izderem na njih :škartoc:

----------


## vertex

> kako sto znaci,sad me hvatas doslovno a vidi se na sto mislim citajuci sve postove...
> naravno da su djeca obitelj/dio nje ali ja sam mislila na CIJELU obitelj (dakle,mama,tata,nonici,ono ekipa glasnih),dakle gdje su i odrasli prije dolaska djece bili sami po sebi bucni!
> vidis da 90% pise o tome da su im djeca glasna a ne i oni!


Ma ne hvatam te, nego mi stvarno nije bilo jasno, ali sad kužim. Ti vjerojatno friško imaš novu obitelj, pa ti je prva asocijacija na obitelj ona iz koje si potekla. Ja kad kažem "moja obitelj", mislim na djecu i muža, a očito je i prvi post, a i ostali, u tom smislu, pa sam baš stiltala.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Imam jedno dijete tako da ne znam da li ovaj savijet moze pomoci u tvome slucaju, ali, kada je god moja kcer glasna ili se dere, ja pocnem pricati jaaaaako tiho. I onda joj jos  tise kazem da ju ne razumijem sto prica kad je glasna i da bih bas voljela cuti sto mi zeli reci. Odmah se stisa i uvijek upali.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ma ne hvatam te, nego mi stvarno nije bilo jasno, ali sad kužim. Ti vjerojatno friško imaš novu obitelj, pa ti je prva asocijacija na obitelj ona iz koje si potekla. Ja kad kažem "moja obitelj", mislim na djecu i muža, a očito je i prvi post, a i ostali, u tom smislu, pa sam baš stiltala.


jep frisko imam svoju novu ali ja sam došla u bučnu kuću - svekar je jaaako glasna osoba, MM ne zaostaje a ni jabuka nije pala daleko od stabla.... :Wink: 

Yummy, to redovito prakticiram na muzu kad raspali u autu muziku - onda ja namjerno pocnem saptat pa ga prisilim da sam stisa da bi mogli razgovarat...
vidis,mogla bi provat i u drugim situacijama!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

i kod muža to pali?

----------


## zasad skulirana

pali kad hoće razgovarat!  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

Yummy to pali kad imas jedno, ne bas kad ih je troje
Brojniji su  :Grin:

----------


## mimi 25

> najmanja je najglasnija, kad ta vikne prozori pucaju, ona ne zna plakati, nego vrišti...
> a ove dvije starije se stalno natežu i vrište jedna na drugu, pa ja i mm izgubimo živce pa i mi vičemo
> joj, u životi nisam mislila da mogu proizvesti ovakav glas kakvim se ponekad izderem na njih


Ovo mogu potpisati...
Lutam po temama, pa sam naisla na ovu moju. 
Nije nista bolja situacija, od kada je i Lady pocela pricati, jos je gore.
Svatko u svom filmu, svatko sa svojim temama, djeca se cesto nesto natezu, svadjaju....
Oni sa malo vise staza, moze jedno pitanje, smiri li se to ikada?

----------


## Mariachi2906

Pa, kod nas je to kako kad nekad jako bučno, nekad tiho. Stvari su se prilično primirile otkad sam zabranila unos coca cole u kuću i ne dajem previše slatkiša. Moja Miss no.4 zvana Tornadetta je od previše šećera ko duracelov zeko na baterije, optrči cijelu kuću po 300 puta, bez prestanaka i uzimanja zraka....  :Grin: 
Kod mene je pravilo: kakva sam JA takva su mi taj dan djeca! 
Znači 
-ako je mama živčana, oni će divljat i pravit nered na kvadrat. i onda ni meni neće ništa ić i - katastrofa!
-ako je mama smirena, i djeca će bit, ali tu naravno treba još tisuću puta dnevno reći "ššššššššššš"

naučila sam nekako da me njihovo divljanje previše ne izbacije iz takta, bitno da se ne ozlijede. postoji dio dana i mjesto gdje se divlja i dio dana kad smo doma, mali braco i seka spavaju i mora se čut muha i hodat na prstima! moguće je! bez drogica u lizalicama  :Laughing:  kazne su nam uglavnom zabrana tv-a ili neke igrice na kompu. i toooo kad kažem, ko bubice su  :mama:

----------


## Ginger

I najmanja je sve glasnija
I sad smo sluzbeno svi glasni  :Grin:

----------

